# This place is dead!



## WaltAllensworth (Dec 10, 2003)

This place is dead. Is there another chartering related board that is more active?


----------



## DuaneIsing (Jul 10, 2001)

Try TravelTalkOnline at http://www.traveltalkonline.com

It is not primarily a sailing/chartering message board, but the Caribbean is well represented and there''s a lot of chartering info swapped.

Cheers,

Duane


----------



## WaltAllensworth (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks very much DuaneIsing, that board looks pretty hoppin''.


----------

